# 3 Word Story



## Delilah

I thought this would be interesting lol!

~Rules~
Only use three words
I think that's the only one&hellip; I can't think of any others right now
You can also finish sentences and start another one. By using a period or exclamation point mark! And then you just continue on using three words

Ex: Player 1: The cat ate
Player 2: Three tons of
Player 3: Nanny Berries to
Etc. That's how it goes I'll start:
The Goat Went


----------



## rhodalee

on the bridge


----------



## Delilah

to see the


----------



## nursehelg

flowing creek below.


----------



## imthegrt1

Along came a


----------



## russellp

Farmer with kids


----------



## Delilah

With green legs


----------



## Goatnewbie101

And a beak

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Delilah

Which is very


----------



## russellp

Awkward to speak


----------



## Delilah

So people tend


----------



## russellp

To over-analyze men


----------



## Delilah

Because they tend


----------



## russellp

To make amends


----------



## Delilah

With people you


----------



## russellp

Could easily offend


----------



## Delilah

. They often wonder


----------



## russellp

Why they bother


----------



## Delilah

Being grouchy to


----------



## emilieanne

Your moms dad


----------



## Delilah

Who sometimes does


----------



## russellp

Make him mad


----------



## Delilah

Which is very


----------



## russellp

Disrespectful and baaaaaaaaad


----------



## Delilah

So I often


----------



## canthavejust1

Wish i could


----------



## russellp

Take a break


----------



## emilieanne

Off of school


----------



## Delilah

So that I


----------



## emilieanne

Could drink water


----------



## Delilah

All that I


----------



## emilieanne

Wanted in life


----------



## Delilah

Was to fly.


----------



## imthegrt1

Now it's 2013


----------



## canthavejust1

And I still


----------



## GTAllen

want to try


----------



## emilieanne

Riding a bull


----------



## canthavejust1

To the moon


----------



## nursehelg

But the moon


----------



## Goatnewbie101

Is far away

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## emilieanne

In your house


----------



## Goatnewbie101

So I will

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## GTAllen

end this story


----------



## Delilah

With a dramatic


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

pause and meow.


----------



## canthavejust1

And fabulous bow


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

But no, I


----------



## Delilah

Don't want to


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

end this story.


----------



## emilieanne

Never ever again


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

will I try


----------



## Delilah

To end it


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

. I like apples


----------



## emilieanne

In my tummy


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

. I also like


----------



## emilieanne

To farm goats!(;


----------



## HarleyBear

with my pal


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Stinky, sweet goats. 

Oh sorry.

I like to hunt


----------



## Delilah

Big bad green


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

yucky, scary monsters.


----------



## Delilah

I love to


----------



## emilieanne

Fish in saltwater


----------



## groovyoldlady

While pushing wheelbarrows.


----------



## Delilah

Which is very


----------



## Goatnewbie101

Delilah said:


> Which is very


Strange and dangerous

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Delilah

So many weirdys


----------



## emilieanne

So I run


----------



## Delilah

Away from them


----------



## emilieanne

In the mud


----------



## Delilah

Which is very


----------



## emilieanne

Fun to do


----------



## Delilah

So beware as


----------



## emilieanne

The horse kicks


----------



## Delilah

At me while


----------



## HarleyBear

I clean the


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

stove and sink


----------



## emilieanne

They are dirty


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

to the extent


----------



## Delilah

That I might


----------



## emilieanne

Fly it on


----------



## Delilah

A magical airplane


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

while I eat


----------



## Delilah

Mashed potatoes and


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

grass flavored gravy


----------



## christinajh

I hope that


----------



## emilieanne

I get horseys!


----------



## Delilah

Even though some


----------



## kiddoe

buck too hard.


----------



## emilieanne

Ill work for


----------



## Delilah

What ever you


----------



## Goatzrule

do don't fly


----------



## Delilah

If you don't


----------



## Goatzrule

I will get


----------



## Delilah

My panties in


----------



## Goatzrule

a hole right


----------



## adriHart

Behind that pile


----------



## Goatzrule

today and next


----------



## Delilah

They will stink


----------



## Goatzrule

up the house


----------



## Delilah

And scare me


----------



## katie

to my death.


----------



## Delilah

When rain falls


----------



## ShelbyAnn50

I swim and


----------



## Delilah

Act like a


----------



## PiccoloGoat

fool with my


----------



## Delilah

Best friends while


----------



## Goatzrule

we eat fish


----------



## Delilah

That are very


----------



## MollyLue9

Icky but I


----------



## Goatzrule

can't wait to


----------



## emilieanne

Get my baby!


----------



## Delilah

I can't wait


----------



## emilieanne

I'm going crazy


----------



## Goatzrule

but I am


----------



## Delilah

Very upset becuase


----------



## Goatzrule

We got pigs


----------



## emilieanne

In our tummy


----------



## Goatzrule

poor pigs, trains


----------



## Delilah

Travel on green


----------



## Goatzrule

roads rear the


----------



## Delilah

Pink trees that


----------



## Tayet

like to eat


----------



## Delilah

Maple berry pie


----------



## MrKamir

and ice cream


----------



## Goatzrule

in front of


----------



## Delilah

The butcher shop


----------



## Goatzrule

witch is very


----------



## Delilah

Scary and smelly


----------



## Goatzrule

sad to say


----------



## Delilah

That my belly


----------



## Goatzrule

does not feel


----------



## Delilah

That great so


----------



## Goatzrule

he went to


----------



## Delilah

The store and


----------



## Goatzrule

got some eggs,


----------



## Delilah

Because they're supposed


----------



## Goatzrule

to hep with


----------



## Delilah

The digestion. Now


----------



## Goatzrule

it does not


----------



## Delilah

Settle well on


----------



## Goatzrule

his tummy but


----------



## Delilah

That what medicine


----------



## Goatzrule

was wrong and


----------



## emilieanne

Lisa apologized to


----------



## Goatzrule

to Tommy and


----------



## Delilah

They lived happily


----------



## leadamcik

Until tommy met


----------



## Goatzrule

Sue and fell


----------



## emilieanne

Off of aiyanna


----------



## goatygirl

And got killed


----------



## Goatzrule

the end.....till


----------



## emilieanne

I ride aiyanna!


----------



## Delilah

And we jump the moon


----------



## Trickyroo

and fall over


----------



## Delilah

And come tumbling


----------



## Trickyroo

on a mouse


----------



## Delilah

The mouse squeeked


----------



## Trickyroo

And died instantly


----------



## Delilah

We had a


----------



## Trickyroo

Party that ran


----------



## Delilah

All the way


----------



## MollyLue9

until the fourth


----------



## Trickyroo

Ba Ram you


----------



## Delilah

Which means many


----------



## Trickyroo

new goats for


----------



## emilieanne

Me and you!


----------



## Trickyroo

One day in...


----------



## AdamsAcres

The early spring


----------



## Trickyroo

my favorite goat


----------



## Delilah

Bit the cat


----------



## AdamsAcres

on the tail


----------



## Trickyroo

Then laughed out


----------



## MrKamir

loud rolling on


----------



## Trickyroo

a skate board


----------



## Delilah

While singing a


----------



## Goatzrule

song for LMAFO


----------



## Trickyroo

for what ?


----------



## Delilah

Which had some


----------



## Goatzrule

bad words in


----------



## Delilah

It that we


----------



## emilieanne

Will get aggravated


----------



## Delilah

So we stop


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

and buy goats


----------



## lanafana

But forgot the


----------



## emilieanne

Hay for horses


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

so we went


----------



## Goatzrule

to the hay


----------



## Delilah

Store and bought


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Ten chicks and


----------



## lanafana

Thought to myself


----------



## Delilah

I need some


----------



## emilieanne

Goat shampoo for


----------



## Delilah

The next big


----------



## Tayet

bang theory of


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Shows with mean


----------



## Delilah

And grouchy people.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

and loose goats


----------



## lanafana

Who terrorize the


----------



## Delilah

Show so I've


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

the fair staff


----------



## Delilah

And they didn't


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

pen the goats


----------



## Trickyroo

so they ate


----------



## Goatzrule

mac and cheese


----------



## Delilah

So I cried


----------



## emilieanne

All Sunday morning


----------



## Trickyroo

Then danced all


----------



## Goatzrule

day but then


----------



## Trickyroo

My dog said


----------



## Goatzrule

play with me


----------



## Trickyroo

Then bit my


----------



## Goatzrule

hand and ate


----------



## Trickyroo

My goats food


----------



## emilieanne

. I had to


----------



## Trickyroo

Play the banjo


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

and the violin


----------



## lanafana

With my feet


----------



## Trickyroo

and the harp


----------



## Delilah

So I tried


----------



## Goatzrule

but i am


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

happy while looking


----------



## Goatzrule

out for horses


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

because they kick


----------



## melissap

And they bite


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

but i went


----------



## melissap

To the store


----------



## Delilah

And bought some


----------



## Tayet

green eggs and


----------



## Delilah

So I could


----------



## Trickyroo

feed my goat


----------



## melissap

But then i


----------



## emilieanne

Bought precious baby


----------



## Tayet

elephant who likes


----------



## Trickyroo

Doughnuts and tea


----------



## emilieanne

But the tea


----------



## lanafana

Burned his trunk


----------



## Trickyroo

And it fell


----------



## Tayet

off a cliff


----------



## Trickyroo

The end end !


----------



## Delilah

When I went


----------



## melissap

To the pond


----------



## Goatzrule

to swim with


----------



## melissap

My sweet goats


----------



## Goatzrule

but the fish


----------



## melissap

Ate one of


----------



## Goatzrule

my toes, so


----------



## melissap

I cried to


----------



## emilieanne

My goat's hoof


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

but the goat


----------



## melissap

Didn't care enough


----------



## emilieanne

To cry along


----------



## melissap

So I went


----------



## Delilah

To the vet


----------



## Trickyroo

And met a


----------



## Delilah

Mad scientist that


----------



## Trickyroo

Gave me wombats


----------



## Goatzrule

that gave me


----------



## Delilah

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## melissap

And then i


----------



## MrKamir

drank kool aid


----------



## lanafana

But sadly I


----------



## Delilah

Threw up because


----------



## emilieanne

The cat wasnt


----------



## Delilah

There to share


----------



## melissap

So I decided


----------



## Delilah

That I would


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

go see goaties


----------



## melissap

At the farm


----------



## lanafana

And cuddle them


----------



## melissap

But when I


----------



## Delilah

Tried to cuddle


----------



## lanafana

they surrounded me


----------



## Trickyroo

Tickled me silly


----------



## Delilah

So I tickled


----------



## Trickyroo

their fuzzy ears


----------



## emilieanne

But then cry


----------



## melissap

Because I found


----------



## emilieanne

My baby girl!<3


----------



## Delilah

Who turned out


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

to be evil


----------



## emilieanne

I hope not


----------



## Delilah

But I think


----------



## lanafana

she's rabid and


----------



## emilieanne

Perfect to me!


----------



## Delilah

I really do


----------



## melissap

But she doesn't


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

like me anymore


----------



## Trickyroo

The end end !


----------



## Delilah

Sometimes I try


----------



## melissap

To see if


----------



## emilieanne

I love her


----------



## melissap

And then I


----------



## Delilah

Try to make


----------



## melissap

Her feel better


----------



## Delilah

But if that


----------



## melissap

Does not work


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Like my neighbor


----------



## melissap

I don't know


----------



## MrKamir

who owns donkeys


----------



## Delilah

But I prefer


----------



## emilieanne

To get her


----------



## Delilah

Nice looking and


----------



## melissap

Have more muscle


----------



## emilieanne

. I get her


----------



## Trickyroo

To work out


----------



## melissap

And eat nice


----------



## emilieanne

My baby's here.


----------



## melissap

I'm not happy!


----------



## Goatzrule

I had a


----------



## Trickyroo

fuzzy duckling in


----------



## melissap

In the bathroom.


----------



## Goatzrule

I put myself


----------



## melissap

To the bed


----------



## Delilah

When a big


----------



## Trickyroo

wombat told me


----------



## Delilah

That I was


----------



## Delilah

( Trickyroo do you have a thing for wombats? Lol)


----------



## Trickyroo

married to once 
( lol , why would you say that )


----------



## emilieanne

In the river


----------



## Trickyroo

of jello shoelaces


----------



## christinajh

That were green


----------



## Trickyroo

with pink bubbles


----------



## melissap

My goat was


----------



## Trickyroo

covered in it


----------



## Delilah

So I took


----------



## Trickyroo

my goat in


----------



## ILuvGoats123

To the vet


----------



## emilieanne

So I could


----------



## Delilah

Give it manicures


----------



## emilieanne

You are weird. 

Lol


----------



## melissap

Crazy goat people


----------



## emilieanne

Are very smart


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

because we raise


----------



## melissap

Goats and other


----------



## Delilah

Animal but mostly


----------



## Trickyroo

Wombats and zebras


----------



## emilieanne

Zebras. And then


----------



## Delilah

I hug wombats

Lol! I hugged Trickyroo's wombat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause there're cute

(LOL Laura! Your too funny!!)


----------



## Delilah

And because I


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love them so


----------



## Delilah

Even though one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bit my ear!


----------



## Delilah

I bit it


----------



## Trickyroo

Delilah said:


> I hug wombats
> 
> Lol! I hugged Trickyroo's wombat!


Ok ,now we're getting personal 
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Back and laughed


----------



## Delilah

So it growled
Lol! Wombats are really furry lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And showed teeth

LOL! You 2!


----------



## Trickyroo

Then it jumped


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And ran away


----------



## NyGoatMom

into the forest


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And up a tree


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoops... That's four... Ummm it's hyphenated  mmmhmm


----------



## Justice-Kidds

So I got


----------



## Delilah

My pet bear


----------



## Trickyroo

and went shopping


----------



## Delilah

For microwaveable geese


----------



## Trickyroo

kidneys and hearts


----------



## emilieanne

Are very cool


----------



## Trickyroo

to eat while


----------



## Moonlight

punching a troll!


----------



## Delilah

The cat sat


----------



## Moonlight

on a log


----------



## emilieanne

I will be


----------



## Delilah

With a rainbow


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Eating some skittles


----------



## Trickyroo

While sewing booties


----------



## melissap

To my goats


----------



## Trickyroo

For their turtles


----------



## emilieanne

I will see


----------



## Trickyroo

when we go


----------



## Delilah

To the show


----------



## Trickyroo

of all shows


----------



## Delilah

Because we are


----------



## Trickyroo

Delilah said:


> Because we are


Goat crazy people


----------



## emilieanne

Who will always


----------



## Trickyroo

Love our goats


----------



## Delilah

Even if they


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Chew on my


----------



## emilieanne

Thumb so I


----------



## Trickyroo

do their hooves


----------



## Tayet

with a lemon


----------



## Delilah

Who speaks French


----------



## emilieanne

In an accent


----------



## Delilah

So I just


----------



## Trickyroo

Drink my coffee


----------



## Delilah

And nod to


----------



## emilieanne

My salute when


----------



## Trickyroo

The butterflies sing


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Wait butterflies don't


----------



## Trickyroo

Like piano playing


----------



## animalfamily

It gives them


----------



## Delilah

Green and purple


----------



## emilieanne

Baby's in labor


----------



## Trickyroo

With black polka dots


----------



## Delilah

That aren't healthy


----------



## goatygirl

So she ate


----------



## Delilah

Big green monsters


----------



## Trickyroo

With pink lemonade


----------



## Goatzrule

Just for the


----------



## Tayet

fun of it


----------



## goatygirl

She got so


----------



## Trickyroo

Into her spaceship


----------



## Goatzrule

and went to


----------



## lanafana

The purple planet


----------



## emilieanne

Is raining now


----------



## Goatzrule

green worms, from


----------



## Delilah

The green planet


----------



## Goatzrule

were purple frogs


----------



## Delilah

Tend to shrivel


----------



## Goatzrule

up to rocks


----------



## christinajh

That have fur


----------



## emilieanne

In your arms.


----------



## Goatzrule

I shaved them


----------



## AmyBoogie

but they still


----------



## emilieanne

Eat their hair D:


----------



## AmyBoogie

and enjoy it.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

sometimes when I


----------



## animalcowgirl

Ride my horse


----------



## Goatzrule

into town,I


----------



## animalcowgirl

Buy some hay


----------



## AmyBoogie

and carry it


----------



## Payton

On my head


----------



## emilieanne

In the storm


----------



## AmyBoogie

It keeps me


----------



## Goatzrule

dry, but the


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Hay makes me


----------



## Delilah

Itch all over


----------



## Lyonpurrs

And break out


----------



## Delilah

In big purple


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Oozing bumps that


----------



## Delilah

Leak baby frogs


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Which I raise


----------



## Delilah

Into mini dinosaurs


----------



## MoKa-Farms

that dance in


----------



## Lyonpurrs

the frozen rain


----------



## MoKa-Farms

with many giant


----------



## Lyonpurrs

fairies flying around


----------



## MoKa-Farms

in party dresses.


----------



## Lyonpurrs

with majic dust


----------



## MoKa-Farms

in their pockets


----------



## Lyonpurrs

and sprinkling over


----------



## MoKa-Farms

eighteen big nosed


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Appalachian deer and


----------



## Delilah

Marsh mellows that


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Melt in your


----------



## Goatzrule

mouth. Witch gets


----------



## Delilah

Very annoying because


----------



## MoKa-Farms

your braces stick


----------



## Lyonpurrs

like peanut butter


----------



## MoKa-Farms

and then you


----------



## Lyonpurrs

its time for


----------



## MoKa-Farms

a super fun


----------



## Delilah

Time cleaning braces


----------



## Lyonpurrs

So my breath


----------



## MoKa-Farms

will no longer


----------



## Lyonpurrs

stank like poo


----------



## CWEfarms

like last night.


----------



## Lyonpurrs

No more raw


----------



## Delilah

Hot dogs for


----------



## Lyonpurrs

me to obsess


----------



## Lyonpurrs

me to eat


----------



## CWEfarms

random strange kids


----------



## Lyonpurrs

with curly hair


----------



## Delilah

And big heads


----------



## MoKa-Farms

are actually very


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Lumpy and oblong


----------



## Delilah

And taste like


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Hairy hippopotamus butt


----------



## Delilah

Which is very


----------



## CWEfarms

Delilah said:


> Which is very


spicy yet sweet


----------



## MoKa-Farms

taste. And now


----------



## Goatzrule

he bowed, and


----------



## Delilah

Said, all hail


----------



## Goatzrule

to the mouse


----------



## Delilah

With the big


----------



## CWEfarms

Delilah said:


> With the big


red shoes that


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Bitter and chewy


----------



## MoKa-Farms

. We have time


----------



## Delilah

For many different


----------



## Goatzrule

dances, bunnies and


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Games in life


----------



## Goatzrule

to hop along


----------



## Lyonpurrs

the bunny trail


----------



## Goatzrule

into the hole


----------



## Lyonpurrs

And found a


----------



## Texaslass

Dangerous dinosaur and


----------



## VincekFarm

a nubian with


----------



## Texaslass

Moonspots and fairywings


----------



## Lyonpurrs

that ate the


----------



## Goatzrule

hay out of


----------



## Lyonpurrs

large trash bag


----------



## MoKa-Farms

. But instead we


----------



## christinajh

Ate very many


----------



## Lyonpurrs

honeysuckles and got


----------



## MoKa-Farms

so sick that


----------



## Lyonpurrs

i GOT TANGLED


----------



## MoKa-Farms

in netting. But


----------



## Lyonpurrs

the goat helped


----------



## CWEfarms

me get out.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Now I'm covered


----------



## Lyonpurrs

My precious goat


----------



## MoKa-Farms

friend. Although I


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Dont pay attention


----------



## Delilah

To many things


----------



## Goatzrule

I do to


----------



## MoKa-Farms

paper, I love


----------



## Lyonpurrs

my little goat


----------



## Goatzrule

so I ate


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Kudzu with my


----------



## Goatzrule

Chicken the size


----------



## MoKa-Farms

of giants, although


----------



## Lyonpurrs

they are small


----------



## Goatzrule

the pig is


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Very neat to


----------



## Goatzrule

be dancing in


----------



## Lyonpurrs

the rain and


----------



## Goatzrule

ran out of


----------



## p144sr

Things to sing


----------



## Goatzrule

so he started


----------



## p144sr

to go home


----------



## Goatzrule

so i can


----------



## Lyonpurrs

go to sleep


----------



## Goatzrule

In a bees


----------



## Lyonpurrs

hive to hide


----------



## Goatzrule

from the bears


----------



## sunrisefarms17

But i got


----------



## MoKa-Farms

stung. So now


----------



## enchantedgoats

epipen is needed


----------



## Lyonpurrs

or i die


----------



## goat luver 101

So I ran


----------



## sunrisefarms17

To the dessert


----------



## Goatzrule

were he died


----------



## Lyonpurrs

and started stinking


----------



## sunrisefarms17

So along came


----------



## goat luver 101

three huge vultures


----------



## Goatzrule

how ate him


----------



## goatygirl

with forks and


----------



## enchantedgoats

started to circle


----------



## Lyonpurrs

dropping vulture poop


----------



## goatygirl

the dead body


----------



## Lyonpurrs

rose in the


----------



## goatygirl

Hot night sky


----------



## enchantedgoats

but found instead


----------



## Lyonpurrs

a little baby


----------



## Goatzrule

who name is


----------



## goatygirl

Very Very long


----------



## Goatzrule

so he changed


----------



## goatygirl

his long name


----------



## p144sr

to something shorter


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

He's named Bob


----------



## goatygirl

He love to


----------



## enchantedgoats

tease people by


----------



## Goatzrule

the river with


----------



## goatygirl

cookies and cream


----------



## MoKa-Farms

on plates, also


----------



## Goatzrule

to push them


----------



## enchantedgoats

into the ravine


----------



## goatygirl

What goes to


----------



## peachpatch143

I am tired


----------



## peachpatch143

Awake since 4


----------



## Goatzrule

pm in the


----------



## enchantedgoats

afternoon on my


----------



## goatygirl

Pet baby goat


----------



## peachpatch143

Feeding my kids


----------



## goatygirl

Hay and Gain


----------



## peachpatch143

Ready for bed


----------



## goatygirl

With Cool PJ


----------



## peachpatch143

Ones with monkeys


----------



## NubianFan

monkeys are evil


----------



## peachpatch143

Not on pjs


----------



## sunrisefarms17

Especially little ones


----------



## NubianFan

who fling poo


----------



## peachpatch143

A good one


----------



## goatygirl

will not fling


----------



## NubianFan

it at you


----------



## goatygirl

Unless it is


----------



## enchantedgoats

that's for sure


----------



## Goatzrule

I hope not


----------



## goatygirl

He has to


----------



## NubianFan

do his yoga


----------



## enchantedgoats

or gain weight


----------



## goatygirl

On his pony


----------



## NubianFan

who is short


----------



## sunrisefarms17

With a beard


----------



## NubianFan

four feet long


----------



## Trickyroo

with bad breath


----------



## NubianFan

wearing flip flops


----------



## Trickyroo

stepped in poo


----------



## NubianFan

then cried nightly


----------



## Trickyroo

while watching TV


----------



## NubianFan

but, wait why?


----------



## Goatzrule

Because, if you


----------



## goatygirl

do not pass


----------



## Trickyroo

go and collect


----------



## goatygirl

200 but if


----------



## Trickyroo

You land on


----------



## NubianFan

the red square


----------



## BarrelRacer

on them and


----------



## Goatzrule

pass go, you


----------



## NubianFan

will see benefit


----------



## goatygirl

The whole world


----------



## NubianFan

with pasta salad


----------



## goatygirl

and ice craem


----------



## NubianFan

and duct tape


----------



## goatygirl

that looked like


----------



## NubianFan

Mississippi mud pie


----------



## MoKa-Farms

. Bob the squirrel


----------



## NubianFan

in outer space


----------



## aceofspades

With Sally skunk


----------



## NubianFan

did the hula


----------



## Goatzrule

at the dance


----------



## NubianFan

on a tuesday


----------



## goatygirl

night at the


----------



## NubianFan

Livewire dance club


----------



## goatygirl

in the middle


----------



## NubianFan

of fifty penguins


----------



## goatygirl

who where wearing


----------



## NubianFan

red parachute pants


----------



## Goatzrule

Like the pigs


----------



## NubianFan

who were greasy


----------



## Trickyroo

and smelled like


----------



## NubianFan

artichokes and parmesan


----------



## Trickyroo

and carried a


----------



## NubianFan

head of lettuce


----------



## Goatzrule

that looked like


----------



## goatygirl

a big sheep


----------



## NubianFan

because they were


----------



## goatygirl

old and moldy


----------



## Trickyroo

and strangely fuzzy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like a monkey


----------



## MoKa-Farms

wearing tap shoes.


----------



## NubianFan

who was evil


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And loved anchovies


----------



## NubianFan

especially in ice cream


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

With bananas on-top


----------



## NubianFan

because he loves


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gross things mixed


----------



## NubianFan

together. The only


----------



## Toytoy

Alien goat who


----------



## NubianFan

ever lived over


----------



## aceofspades

The rainbow would


----------



## goatygirl

eat yummy food


----------



## aceofspades

In strange places


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

With a spider


----------



## MoKa-Farms

and giraffe. Now


----------



## aceofspades

In a band


----------



## NubianFan

that sounds ridiculous

(oops we posted at same time Ace)


----------



## aceofspades

Playing in the


----------



## NubianFan

mountain village of


----------



## aceofspades

Goatville for vacation


----------



## NubianFan

because Goatville is


----------



## Goatzrule

just the right


----------



## goatygirl

place to stay


----------



## aceofspades

And climb mountains


----------



## Goatzrule

with their pet


----------



## NubianFan

slugs. Of Course


----------



## goatygirl

With beards and


----------



## aceofspades

Fighting lions and


----------



## Smallfarmer

And dancing zebras


----------



## goatygirl

With pink horns


----------



## enchantedgoats

For his mommy


----------



## goatygirl

who has green


----------



## enchantedgoats

Jealousy spots on


----------



## partimecountryboy

Her. All the


----------



## goatygirl

goats in the


----------



## Goat Lover 98

world are special,


----------



## enchantedgoats

but especially those


----------



## Goatzrule

how ride horses


----------



## Goat Lover 98

and rope cattle.


----------



## goatygirl

with pink ropes


----------



## Goatzrule

that had red


----------



## NubianFan

tails. Lions are


----------



## Smallfarmer

Cuddly cats who


----------



## aceofspades

Eat goats and


----------



## enchantedgoats

any living thing


----------



## Goatzrule

that looked like


----------



## goatygirl

A yummy meal


----------



## Goatzrule

but not the


----------



## goatygirl

Head of a


----------



## Texaslass

Flamingo and a


How do I unsubscribe to this thread???? I don't want to keep doing it, and it won't let me unsubscribe!


----------



## Goatzrule

Dog that gave


----------



## goatygirl

Me cookies and


----------



## Goatzrule

milk that helped


----------



## MoKa-Farms

me sleep tonight.


----------



## goatygirl

In my nice


----------



## sunrisefarms17

Yellow bed that


----------



## lovemykidds

Was full of


----------



## goatygirl

Goats and straw


----------



## enchantedgoats

With pink sheets


----------



## Goatzrule

and blue room


----------



## goatygirl

With weard people


----------



## Goatzrule

that have the


----------



## lovemykidds

Even weirder beards


----------



## NubianFan

Especially a Mr.


----------



## Texaslass

Thorin Oakenshield and


----------



## NubianFan

Mrs. Davianna Springbok


----------



## Texaslass

who also has


----------



## Goatzrule

a small sloth


----------



## goatygirl

With three toes


----------



## enchantedgoats

but he's slow


----------



## NubianFan

because toes are


----------



## enchantedgoats

Stiff from arthritis


----------



## Goatzrule

but fingers are


----------



## Texaslass

stiff and frostbit


----------



## NubianFan

from snow. Who


----------



## Texaslass

does that remind


----------



## NubianFan

you of today?


----------



## Texaslass

Probably my weird


----------



## usamagoat

Aunty. He does


----------



## NubianFan

not look like


----------



## lovemykidds

He is uncomfortable


----------



## goatygirl

and is so


----------



## Goatzrule

funny that he


----------



## enchantedgoats

Woke up mom


----------



## NubianFan

with a purple


----------



## Texaslass

feather tickling her


----------



## imissthesun

and dropping marbles


----------



## Texaslass

in her mouth


----------



## NubianFan

I am surprised


----------



## usamagoat

that she didn't


----------



## enchantedgoats

Splash her face


----------



## usamagoat

in the porridge


----------



## goatygirl

With ice cold


----------



## NubianFan

raisins and cinnamon


----------



## goatygirl

Goat herd in


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And pizza sauce


----------



## MoKa-Farms

that's yummy. Kangaroo


----------



## lovemykidds

Bob ate my


----------



## NubianFan

diamond ring, and


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Four fuzzy squirrels


----------



## usamagoat

with toppings on


----------



## enchantedgoats

his ice cream.


----------



## NubianFan

Wow, that is


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A giant goat


----------



## goatygirl

With four horns


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That ate my


----------



## NubianFan

cholesterol medicine today.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

He screamed out


----------



## MoKa-Farms

'Ack!' twice. Now


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Bugs flew in


----------



## goatygirl

with ice cream


----------



## Delilah

And laid eggs


----------



## littlegoatgirl

In the pickles


----------



## Delilah

So I ate


----------



## NubianFan

a taco salad


----------



## littlegoatgirl

With plenty of


----------



## usamagoat

sugar in it


----------



## Delilah

Which made green


----------



## goatygirl

Little baby goats


----------



## Delilah

That ate everything


----------



## littlegoatgirl

. They peed on


----------



## goatygirl

All the food.


----------



## Delilah

Then it grew


----------



## NubianFan

mushrooms and mold


----------



## Delilah

With little purple


----------



## goatygirl

People eaters that


----------



## Delilah

Breed green Dinosaurs


----------



## goatygirl

With orange goats


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And pepperoni pizza


----------



## lovemykidds

Like moguai gremlins


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And pickled oats


----------



## lovemykidds

. What ever happened


----------



## littlegoatgirl

To my juice


----------



## aceofspades

It's in the


----------



## Delilah

Goats stomach of


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Mr. Twinkles, duh!


----------



## Delilah

There once lived


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A goat with


----------



## NubianFan

atrocious onion bo


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And thirteen little


----------



## lovemykidds

Adopted octopus brothers


----------



## NubianFan

who milked her


----------



## littlegoatgirl

For most of


----------



## goatygirl

Her little life


----------



## littlegoatgirl

. Later, she passed


----------



## goatygirl

so pee onto


----------



## Goatzrule

the little cow


----------



## MollyLue9

Who then cried...


----------



## goatygirl

because her fur


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Was terribly dingy 

( I don't think I've ever used that word lol)


----------



## goatygirl

and smelled like


----------



## Scottyhorse

fresh goat poop

(lol)


----------



## Goatzrule

that had been


----------



## goatygirl

growing mushrooms and


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Different kinds of


----------



## MoKa-Farms

fungi. Jaguars are


----------



## Delilah

Vegitarians at heart


----------



## goatygirl

that will eat


----------



## Delilah

Fruity flavored gum


----------



## Goatzrule

and made the


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Weird soccer team


----------



## Goatzrule

jump for joy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And spin around


----------



## Goatzrule

so you could


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Fly to the


----------



## goatygirl

soccer net with


----------



## MoKa-Farms

a goal! Yogurt


----------



## Goatzrule

that had it's


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Milk running out


----------



## goatygirl

of it's ice


----------



## Goatzrule

that gave him


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Some weird thing


----------



## aceofspades

Got hot by


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Somebody using an


----------



## MoKa-Farms

oven. Running away


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Was his favorite


----------



## lovemykidds

Past time unless


----------



## littlegoatgirl

He didn't want


----------



## goatygirl

to run away


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So very far


----------



## lovemykidds

That the circus


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Had to come


----------



## MoKa-Farms

and that makes


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Some really weird


----------



## lovemykidds

People show up.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The the cow


----------



## aceofspades

Taste better than


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Air or chlorine


----------



## Goatzrule

witch the school


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Feeds to kids


----------



## goatygirl

That are hungry


----------



## Goatzrule

need to have


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Very little food


----------



## NubianFan

left in their


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Bowls of many


----------



## goatygirl

Empty tummys so


----------



## aceofspades

Or the bumblebee


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Would die otherwise


----------



## Goatzrule

so eat as


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The kings did


----------



## usamagoat

so you stay


----------



## Goatzrule

at the Ball


----------



## goatygirl

with the goat


----------



## Goatzrule

on her back


----------



## goatygirl

With the moonspots


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And the black


----------



## goatygirl

Udder attachment or


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pickled egg sauce


----------



## goatygirl

That is really


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Kind of


----------



## goatygirl

Gross and weired


----------



## Goatzrule

but she still


----------



## goatygirl

is really cute


----------



## littlegoatgirl

But funny looking


----------



## goatygirl

And her udder


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Had 16 teats


----------



## Goatzrule

witch is really


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Kinda odd and


----------



## Goatzrule

hrad to milk


----------



## goatygirl

If you get


----------



## Goatzrule

the baby goat


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That has many


----------



## goatygirl

teats and four


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nostrils, and 46


----------



## goatygirl

tiny teats that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That are impossible


----------



## Goatzrule

to milk, 15


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little itty bitty


----------



## Goatzrule

furs, so she


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Was always very


----------



## Goatzrule

wierd to look


----------



## littlegoatgirl

At, and was


----------



## goatygirl

very cute and


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Fluffy. The next


----------



## milkmaid

time we fed


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Her, she was


----------



## usamagoat

as friendly as


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A very friendly


----------



## Goatzrule

deer came to


----------



## goatygirl

the goat pen


----------



## usamagoat

and said i


----------



## mlktrkdrvr

just gotta go


----------



## Scottyhorse

clean up poop.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Then he smiled


----------



## goatygirl

and laughed really


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Loudly. Then he


----------



## usamagoat

fainted because he


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Smelled something awful


----------



## Goatzrule

and looked at


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The pickle in


----------



## usamagoat

the glass jar


----------



## Goatzrule

that stand in


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The pool with


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Little frog that


----------



## goatygirl

eats tiny mushrooms


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And poops green


----------



## Goatzrule

hair with the


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thingy on its


----------



## scooter206

Nose. He had


----------



## goatygirl

nine little ears


----------



## Goatzrule

and could hear


----------



## goatygirl

So then the


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fish ate him...


----------



## scooter206

But the fish


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Was drowned because


----------



## goatygirl

He could not


----------



## usamagoat

handle it if


----------



## Smallfarmer

The sun rose.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Because then he


----------



## usamagoat

would have died


----------



## Goatzrule

but I saved


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The fish. So


----------



## usamagoat

he lived nicely


----------



## littlegoatgirl

In a pool


----------



## usamagoat

so he swam


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Halfway across the


----------



## usamagoat

Pool and drowned


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Dramatically in the


----------



## usamagoat

Pool.i decided


----------



## littlegoatgirl

To help the


----------



## usamagoat

THING from drowning


----------



## littlegoatgirl

. Then I ran


----------



## usamagoat

To get my


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Beautiful little kid (as in goat)


----------



## usamagoat

to give him/her


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A pizza slice


----------



## Trickyroo

with goat berries


----------



## Goatzrule

that tast, sweet


----------



## Trickyroo

But yet tangy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

, a tad salty


----------



## Goatzrule

but still, good


----------



## littlegoatgirl

. Once upon a


----------



## usamagoat

Time there lived


----------



## Nubian_Nut

a very small


----------



## usamagoat

crazy as nubian


----------



## goathiker

warrior, Sasquatch child.


----------



## usamagoat

he had a


----------



## Goatzrule

very hairy head


----------



## Rusty

but kind eyes


----------



## Goatzrule

and a big


----------



## Trickyroo




----------



## Nubian_Nut

nose that could


----------



## goatygirl

smell little kitties


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And strawberry pie


----------



## Nubian_Nut

a mile away.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

He (she? I don't remember! :lol also can


----------



## NubianFan

Kill fat mice


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And eat juicy


----------



## Trickyroo

chocolate meal worms


----------



## littlegoatgirl

With warm Carmel


----------



## kenzie

And cold milk


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And yummy cookies


----------



## Goatzrule

and a tea


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Full of some


----------



## Nubian_Nut

fresh honey that


----------



## goatygirl

Makes any goat


----------



## Goatzrule

melt, it's so


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Gooey and yummy


----------



## goatygirl

that you cant


----------



## Goatzrule

take it away,


----------



## Trickyroo

and run like


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The wind or


----------



## sunrisefarms17

A deer that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sings silly songs


----------



## usamagoat

so i got


----------



## Scottyhorse

down below the


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Countertop and counted


----------



## goatygirl

My many feet


----------



## Smallfarmer

And webbed toes


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And purple toenails


----------



## Smallfarmer

With white spots


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And black spots


----------



## Goatzrule

but a brown


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Stripe down his


----------



## kenzie

Middle of his


----------



## Trickyroo

Urine covered lips


----------



## littlegoatgirl

"Ew" I said


----------



## Trickyroo

Rofl


----------



## goatygirl

but I loved


----------



## kenzie

Him as much


----------



## littlegoatgirl

As my other


----------



## goatygirl

goats in the


----------



## Trickyroo

zebras summer pen


----------



## Goatzrule

next to the


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pickles. The next


----------



## kenzie

thing he did


----------



## Goatzrule

he jumped the


----------



## kenzie

Fence as he


----------



## goatygirl

eat the other


----------



## kenzie

Piece of the


----------



## Goatzrule

sky, it touched


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Many hearts, both


----------



## Smallfarmer

Plump and shriveled


----------



## Trickyroo

soft yet firm


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wet yet dry


----------



## Goatzrule

water, it did


----------



## goatygirl

Die, though harshly


----------



## Goatzrule

but easily, at


----------



## kenzie

The hands of


----------



## Goatzrule

the man down


----------



## goatygirl

the hill from


----------



## kenzie

him. That man


----------



## Goatzrule

can jump over


----------



## goatygirl

a big fence


----------



## Goatzrule

and the moon


----------



## kenzie

as easy as


----------



## goatygirl

pie. When he


----------



## Goatzrule

had to go


----------



## kenzie

to the old


----------



## Pygmylover

Folks home, he


----------



## usamagoat

saw an enormous


----------



## goatygirl

Pot bellied pig


----------



## Goatzrule

that had it's


----------



## goatygirl

Big bellie with


----------



## Goatzrule

only a small


----------



## goatygirl

sheep ate ten


----------



## Goatzrule

little girls, boys


----------



## goatygirl

who slept with


----------



## usamagoat

their mouths open


----------



## horsesgoatsforlife

Dogs licked them


----------



## Goatzrule

to death of


----------



## goatygirl

Apple pie cookies


----------



## TGSAdmin

Which sound awesome


----------



## scooter206

Then one day,


----------



## Goatzrule

The dog saw


----------



## goatlady1314

A running rabbit


----------



## Goatzrule

Sprinting across Britain


----------



## goatlady1314

That stopped to


----------



## Goatzrule

admired the second


----------



## goatlady1314

And then died


----------



## Goatzrule

With a last


----------



## goatlady1314

Memory of his


----------



## goatygirl

Dad who turned


----------



## goatlady1314

Into a robot


----------



## Goatzrule

Took the lead


----------



## goatlady1314

Into the house


----------



## kenzie

That has a


----------



## goatlady1314

Fireplace and he


----------



## kenzie

Ever so carefully


----------



## goatlady1314

Stepped on the


----------



## kenzie

Magical yellow sidewalk


----------



## goatlady1314

That was made


----------



## kenzie

Out of the


----------



## Goat Lover 98

most beautiful gold


----------



## goatlady1314

And then it


----------



## Ride4ever

Turned into a


----------



## Goatzrule

Small suited fairy


----------



## kenzie

With a huge


----------



## Goatzrule

Feet stepped on


----------



## Ride4ever

many little unicorns


----------



## goatlady1314

That was so


----------



## Ride4ever

mean and unhealthy


----------



## goatlady1314

They later found


----------



## Ride4ever

that the fairy


----------



## aceofspades

Was really a


----------



## goatlady1314

Big hairy monster


----------



## usamagoat

with humongous eyes


----------



## goatlady1314

And a little


----------



## luvmywaggintails

pointed red nose


----------



## kenzie

With a small


----------



## usamagoat

wiggly tail that


----------



## goatlady1314

Lights up when


----------



## Goatzrule

the power went


----------



## goatlady1314

Out lasting forever


----------



## ebigham1

Alone in darkness

Eden Acres Rembert SC


----------



## Goatzrule

She tried to


----------



## goatlady1314

Make a fire


----------



## aceofspades

Out of lollipops


----------



## Ride4ever

But it didn't


----------



## goatlady1314

Work because of


----------



## Ride4ever

this thing called


----------



## goatlady1314

SUGER! It is


----------



## Ride4ever

sunny and sweet


----------



## goatlady1314

And very very,


----------



## Ride4ever

pink. The girl


----------



## goatlady1314

Cried all thr


----------



## kenzie

Her own home


----------



## goatlady1314

And then she


----------



## kenzie

Stopped crying to


----------



## goatlady1314

Go and fly


----------



## kenzie

To the moon


----------



## goatlady1314

But she jumped


----------



## Ride4ever

much too high


----------



## goatlady1314

And bumped her


----------



## Jocelnlee

Pinky on the


----------



## kenzie

Rough surface of


----------



## Goatzrule

The hood of


----------



## goatlady1314

The giant looking


----------



## Goatzrule

Monster truck with


----------



## goatlady1314

Steaming head light


----------



## Jocelnlee

That ended up


----------



## Ride4ever

going backward toward


----------



## goatlady1314

The stop light


----------



## kenzie

.during this time


----------



## Ride4ever

The big pink


----------



## goatlady1314

Rat was able


----------



## kenzie

To chew the


----------



## goatlady1314

Big fluffy object


----------



## Jocelnlee

Before attacking the


----------



## goatlady1314

Fat guy in


----------



## kenzie

The blue shirt


----------



## Ride4ever

Many different things


----------



## goatlady1314

Affect his humor


----------



## luvmywaggintails

but nothing like


----------



## Goatzrule

Seen on Tv


----------



## Jocelnlee

Or monster truck


----------



## Goatzrule

that Stoll hearts


----------



## goatlady1314

And broke them


----------



## kenzie

Into little tiny


----------



## Ride4ever

Pieces. He also


----------



## Jocelnlee

Forgot to go......


----------



## Goatzrule

To the store


----------



## goatlady1314

To turn his brain on


----------



## kenzie

And then he


----------



## goatlady1314

Fell of the


----------



## Ride4ever

Really scary tree.


----------



## goatlady1314

Into the haiy


----------



## Ride4ever

bush. The Sannan


----------



## goatlady1314

Cried and ran


----------



## kenzie

Away from it's


----------



## goatlady1314

Master the big


----------



## kenzie

Mean wolf went


----------



## goatlady1314

You are a


----------



## goatygirl

Big goat cheese


----------



## goatlady1314

And u stink


----------



## kenzie

Like one too


----------



## goatygirl

Except for one


----------



## goatlady1314

That is very


----------



## kenzie

Tiny but still


----------



## Ride4ever

important. This way


----------



## goatlady1314

He can always


----------



## kenzie

Go to the


----------



## Ride4ever

Pretty candy store


----------



## usamagoat

And eat whatever


----------



## kenzie

He wanted because


----------



## Goatzrule

He got to


----------



## usamagoat

Do everything he


----------



## milkmaid

thought astronauts did.


----------



## usamagoat

When did the


----------



## Ride4ever

colorful top become


----------



## usamagoat

so white and


----------



## kenzie

And sleek but


----------



## usamagoat

what do we


----------



## Ride4ever

do with it?


----------



## goatlady1314

I know said


----------



## kenzie

The little lonely


----------



## milkmaid

goatherd. I've always


----------



## usamagoat

tried to bake


----------



## sassy

But I don't


----------



## usamagoat

get it done


----------



## kenzie

In time for


----------



## sassy

The dinner rush


----------



## kenzie

That included her


----------



## sassy

Fork and knife


----------



## kenzie

But not her


----------



## sassy

Cup. She started


----------



## kenzie

To run as


----------



## sassy

Fast as she


----------



## kenzie

Could then she


----------



## sassy

Could see as


----------



## boats

Eat the house


----------



## Ride4ever

Very quickly without


----------



## sassy

Looking back to


----------



## kenzie

Make sure she


----------



## COgoatLover25

Know how to


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool a pie


----------



## Ride4ever

. It is a


----------



## kenzie

very important thing


----------



## COgoatLover25

to put the


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Straw in first


----------



## sassy

And then put


----------



## jennnaragsdale

In 1million seeds


----------



## dallaskdixie

To sprout then


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Picked and put


----------



## sassy

Them all in


----------



## jennnaragsdale

The pie to


----------



## kenzie

Bake for a


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Hour
. Serve with


----------



## Ride4ever

icecream and strawberries.


----------



## dallaskdixie

But don't forget


----------



## kenzie

The amazing blue


----------



## dallaskdixie

Eyes of your


----------



## kenzie

Guest that comes


----------



## dallaskdixie

To the ball


----------



## goatlady1314

In a white


----------



## dallaskdixie

Suit with one


----------



## kenzie

Very bad accent


----------



## jennnaragsdale

And a little


----------



## dallaskdixie

Tinge of attitude


----------



## sassy

I glanced over


----------



## COgoatLover25

To the bakery


----------



## dallaskdixie

And saw a


----------



## sassy

Big and sweet


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pastry full of


----------



## kenzie

Cream cheese and


----------



## sassy

Jelly. Then I


----------



## Ride4ever

decided to eat


----------



## dallaskdixie

The big pastery


----------



## COgoatLover25

But stopped and


----------



## kenzie

Thought how i


----------



## COgoatLover25

Could not hear


----------



## Ride4ever

Anything at all.


----------



## COgoatLover25

The I started


----------



## Ride4ever

To do math


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

But I misscounted


----------



## COgoatLover25

And hit the


----------



## LaMee

hay and checked

Goats


----------



## sassy

They were all


----------



## Ride4ever

Numbers and letters


----------



## sassy

And all jumbled


----------



## goatygirl

into a box


----------



## sassy

I picked up


----------



## Ride4ever

this really weird


----------



## sassy

Slimy looking thing.


----------



## Ride4ever

It really has


----------



## Goatzrule

to keep cool


----------



## sassy

And dry. I


----------



## kenzie

Sat down to


----------



## goatygirl

eat a waffle


----------



## goatlady1314

and then puked


----------



## goatygirl

food that tasted


----------



## goatlady1314

Like some worms


----------



## Ride4ever

and multiple slugs


----------



## goatlady1314

That were coated


----------



## sassy

With dirt and


----------



## goatlady1314

Little peices of gravel


----------



## sassy

So I cleaned


----------



## goatygirl

the toilet with


----------



## goatlady1314

My hair so


----------



## Ride4ever

it would be


----------



## goatlady1314

Nice and clean


----------



## Ride4ever

With very little


----------



## goatlady1314

Rust or any


----------



## Ride4ever

mold. Facebook is


----------



## sassy

A waste of


----------



## goatygirl

Time for animals


----------



## Ride4ever

or even people


----------



## sassy

There are alot


----------



## Goatzrule

chickens the show


----------



## goatygirl

purple goat at


----------



## Goatzrule

Walmart in the


----------



## goatygirl

underwear isle wearing


----------



## sassy

A bright colored


----------



## kenzie

Shirt with green


----------



## Delilah

And yellow trim


----------



## Goatzrule

and pink pants


----------



## Delilah

Which is in


----------



## goatygirl

The sporting isle


----------



## Delilah

Next to the


----------



## Ride4ever

duck dynasty shotguns


----------



## Goatzrule

and little pigs


----------



## kenzie

With the cutest


----------



## Delilah

Tails. The chicken


----------



## goatlady1314

Pooped on you

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Delilah

So you wiped


----------



## jennnaragsdale

The poop only


----------



## kenzie

To find out


----------



## goatygirl

that it was


----------



## kenzie

Not from the


----------



## Ride4ever

chicken, but from


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

An old lady


----------



## sassy

Who was sitting


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

On a bench


----------



## sassy

Not realizing that


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

She was late


----------



## Shannie831

Goat crazy lady

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Who did a


----------



## goatygirl

split in the


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Back of the


----------



## sassy

Truck! She then


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Took a nap


----------



## goatygirl

all year and


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ate cornbread on


----------



## goatygirl

An open fire


----------



## goatlady1314

Were she waxed

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Her eyebrows and


----------



## goatlady1314

And yelled at

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Random midget thugs


----------



## sassy

Who were dressed


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

In banana costumes


----------



## Ride4ever

and had tummies


----------



## goatlady1314

As big as

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

A full moon


----------



## sassy

They ran around


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The lake because


----------



## Ride4ever

it was shiny


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And the ducks


----------



## sassy

Were all looking


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

At my bad


----------



## goatlady1314

Hairdo so they

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Flocked me and


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*flogged


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

With ice cream


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And green bubbles


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

That taste like


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Pickled bubbles. The


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

cat ate the


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Chicken breast and


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

the goat milk


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That was spoiled


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

and old milky


----------



## goatlady1314

Blue ribbons on

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The toggs head


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

looked like a


----------



## goatlady1314

Giant earth worm

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Crammed in a


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Peanut butter jar


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Full of baked


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy

Cookies! So I 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Took and threw


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

A handful at

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

A chicken who


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Was crying because

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

He was left


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

with a boiled


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hippo rectal thermometer


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

That was very


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Used and dirty


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

and looked like


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Something you would


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

use to eat


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Bologna with a


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Walrus that looks


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Like a empty


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Basket on a

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Creek bend eating 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

A wild ride


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Boar who happened


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

To come apon


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

A friendly carrot



Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

A friendly banana


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sry I don't know why I put that last post my phone froze up


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Ate a monkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

An the monkey 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Ate a bug


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That was confused


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

In the fur


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Of the natural


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Çhiçkeñ. One daÿ


----------



## goatlady1314

Ă smellý ľil 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Rocket wanted to


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

eat a sheep


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So he did.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

And used wool


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

To bake bread


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

That tasted like


----------



## goatlady1314

Gross moldy hair

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

That was left


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Over from a


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Horse milk pie


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Who shaved my


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Hair off my


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Backward hill quire


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Who laid an


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Egg at the 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Don't you eat


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Restaurant market place


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

That tastes like


----------



## kenzie

A huge mound


All you need is love, and goats!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Of fried years 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

, when you see


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The post passing


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

A good monkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You know that


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Ride4ever

it can not

Sent from my AK351 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Process any thoughts


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

But it can


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Throw a football.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy

If you look


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

To your foot


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

You will see


----------



## goatygirl

A piece of


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Garlic hanging on


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

The end of


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your big toe 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

That is really


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Gross looking. Amyways


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

My goat will


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Call my name


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

If she hears


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

To listen with


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

A small tube


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Up next to


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

A big tube


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That held fungus


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Of some sort


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That was yellow


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Goat Lover 98

So I hid


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

From it because


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

it looked like


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My aunt Sally 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Who is very


----------



## aceofspades

Eccentric and likes


----------



## kenzie

To give away


----------



## goatygirl

Goats with kids


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Purple dragonflies and


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

randomly shout out


----------



## goatygirl

a goat name


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

At poor hobos


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Who slept with


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Their mommas and


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

a baby duck


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Who kept squeaking 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

a night long


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That annoyed the


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Entire family of


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Peaches that were


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Looking like pandas


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

At a baseball


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Game in Dallas


----------



## kenzie

. During this a


----------



## goatygirl

Big snowstorm was


----------



## dallaskdixie

Brewing in Texas 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

While a tsunami 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Happens in Arizona 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm like freaking


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Out about that


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thing bursting in


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Through the weirdest


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Emoji of my


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Little kids messes


----------



## kenzie

Also i am concerned


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

About my own


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Health and safety


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

For my doctor


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Said I had


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Bronchitis and i


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

felt really bad


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cause I didn't 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Keep myself healthy


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

While I was


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Looking online a


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ad appeared to


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Buy a star


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And the moon


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

For the cost


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Of bogo!!! So


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I clicked on


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The diaper ad


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Because I wanted


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## kenzie

To buy one


----------



## twokidsandafarm

And wear it


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## goatygirl

in the mall


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And show off


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm

How great my


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Booty looks cause


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I want to.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I ate a


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Whole pizza yesterday


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## goatygirl

With a goat


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Named Daisy Mae


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## goatygirl

Who looked like


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And I got


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

A bad feeling


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

about the new


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Girl in town


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

When she put


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

Cheese on her


----------



## kenzie

She got scared


----------



## COgoatLover25

Of the big


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Bad wolf lurking


----------



## dallaskdixie

Through the dark


----------



## COgoatLover25

At the other


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

End of the


----------



## COgoatLover25

Big red truck


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

In the parking


----------



## kenzie

Lot of the


----------



## dallaskdixie

Museum in the


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Library where her 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goat was running


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Like a maniac!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Through the hardware


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Store and fished


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

For a blue


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Car to pass


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

While on the


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Interstate at the 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Great wolf of


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Burmahalagoy. I then


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

looked to see


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

If there was


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

A train coming


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

But there wasnt


----------



## COgoatLover25

So I went


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Home to eat


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lasagna and bologna 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

With my chili


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

In a mug


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

on the counter


----------



## kenzie

In my house


----------



## COgoatLover25

that was on


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The burgundy wall


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

next to the


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Printer with the 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Green paper in


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My external heart


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That was purple ( sorry my caps lock button got stuck like this :/ )


----------



## goatygirl

In a room


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That no-one could


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Open or


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

In a sheep


----------



## COgoatLover25

stall with a


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Email the size


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

of a small


----------



## goatygirl

ewe that saw


----------



## COgoatLover25

A very small


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

duck that looked


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

A chicken who


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

hatched an egg


----------



## just_plain_bob

on live television


----------



## COgoatLover25

in the video


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Of jimmy kimmel


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

the guy who


----------



## kenzie

Was named for


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Toasted oats and


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fed them to


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Her pregnant goat


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

that was going


----------



## goatygirl

to the park


----------



## COgoatLover25

to go on


----------



## sassy

The swings! I


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Quickly trimmed her


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Goats in the


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Parking lot beside


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

The blue bench


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

At McDonalds who


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Serves up really


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Fake food that


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Tastes like plastic


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And chicken paste


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

With green slimy


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

worms. The goats


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hate their food!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

And willspit


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It on their


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

owners and caretakers


----------



## Karen

without much concern


----------



## COgoatLover25

as to whether


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

They are weighing


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

500lb. Or more


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Goatzrule

we will never


----------



## goatygirl

COgoatLover25 said:


> 500lb. Or more
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


With all his


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Weight he will


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

throw it around


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The stalls and


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## rehgann

a Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum walls with a


----------



## rehgann

Walls with a 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hammer balloon tea


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

That tasted like


----------



## COgoatLover25

Steel coated oats


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

Are hard as


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cement on the


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ground. My father


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Tapsmom

in the snow


----------



## goatygirl

with the goaties


----------



## Karen

laughed and said


----------



## goatygirl

hey ya'll I


----------



## COgoatLover25

will feed you


----------



## goatygirl

The rest of


----------



## COgoatLover25

the feed in


----------



## goatygirl

the morning time


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So ya can


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

eat a bag


----------



## COgoatLover25

all the time


----------



## goatygirl

when you feel


----------



## COgoatLover25

like you want


----------



## goatygirl

a good grain


----------



## COgoatLover25

to eat today


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

. I want cabras 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

And macaroni cheese


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

Is edible to


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

All types of


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

goat and sheep


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Even the harry


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

pig eat wool


----------



## COgoatLover25

Kind of thing


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

That is hard


----------



## Goatzrule

as stone and


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hurts like the


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

a rock in


----------



## COgoatLover25

The head of


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

a bald eagle


----------



## COgoatLover25

Flying west for


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

A vacation from


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

the cold states


----------



## COgoatLover25

For a little


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

While. From the


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Top of the


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Candy mountain she


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Looked over to


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

His side pocket


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

to see if


----------



## goatygirl

there where any


----------



## COgoatLover25

coconuts or cashews


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

To gnaw on


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

while he did


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

He bit his


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

apple in the


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mini Cooper while


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

he spat it


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

. He is mentally


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

messed up with


----------



## goatygirl

A baby turtle


----------



## COgoatLover25

In the tank


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

of a goat


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Fence bathing with


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

and pig swimsuit


----------



## COgoatLover25

With a blue


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

bubble coming out


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Of the bellybutton


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Of a giant


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lockport nest key


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

To a special


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Dwarf door in


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

the land of


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Norblankshotanizia which is


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

in Ireland near


----------



## kenzie

The little island


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## goatygirl

that looks like


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

A pinhead for


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

the goats booty


----------



## COgoatLover25

On the dirt


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

Road in his


----------



## COgoatLover25

Truck started to


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Rumble up a


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

big puff of


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Smoke at the 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

End of the 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wagons fish tank


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

with a big


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Betta in the


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

backseat with another


----------



## kenzie

Betta beside it


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## goatlady1314

and there was


----------



## goatygirl

a little old


----------



## COgoatLover25

thingamobob in the


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Road that was


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

A slug. (He


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Was scared of


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

The truck) that


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Was about to


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Run over him.


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So he bought


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

A goldfish from


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

The goat lady


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And decided to


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

In the gold


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

For skiing half


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

A mile down


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The wrong slope


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

In the backyard


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Mt. Everest and


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mount Rushmore. To


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Win the Olympics


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## COgoatLover25

Any not to


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Become as one


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

To the thing


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That they hated 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

To move and


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

giggle like a


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Rabbit looking barber


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Artist along Mediterranean 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Sea sent the


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Fellow bonjourist to


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

The Eiffel Tower


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

To relieve depression


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

along the east


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Coast of my


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

house near the


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Zimbabwean theatre with


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

The tiny thing


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

In the middle


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Of the desert


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

On the horizon


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

of a chicken


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Zulily ad for


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

A big thing


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok walnut cakes


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Stacked on the


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Bad ostrich eggs


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

In the corner


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Of the huge


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

super market in


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Deleware eating pineapples 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

In the corner


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

of the sesame


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Street water fountain


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## fishin816

drinks from water fountain


----------



## COgoatLover25

in Kentucky where


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Man-O-War is racing.


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## Mikesell04

To the bottom


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Of the bottomless


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Bottle of wine 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

. The next day


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

She was sick


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

From the nasty


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

, Nasty molded cheese


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

That she stuffed


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Inside her sock


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

That was red


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

And black striped


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

However the cheese


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Didn't taste bad


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

But it was


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Old, so her


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Face turned green 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

And she felt


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Her feet turn 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Inside outwards!!! She 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Thought, Oh My 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I need braces


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

And called her


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> And called her
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


She answered and

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Said, I must


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Get to a 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Doctor after I 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## COgoatLover25

I swell to


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Mikesell04

Big to fit


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

In the car


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

She asked her


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

Mom to call


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

The vet, so


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

The dog could


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

i ran there


----------



## COgoatLover25

to get a


----------



## kenzie

Shot for my


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

favorite sick little


----------



## Mikesell04

Frog that couldn't 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Lick his elbow


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

( lol , funny cade! ) while he jumped


----------



## Mikesell04

He tried to


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

But just couldnt


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

It made him


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Sick at the


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> Need to pee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

He couldn't hold


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

So he burst


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

All over the


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

Ground and the


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Table and chairs!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Dog ate what


----------



## kenzie

The lonely princess


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Then the King


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

ATE A PINEAPPLE


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

He loves fruit


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## goatygirl

and vegies on


----------



## fishin816

A smothered platter 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

of potatoes and


----------



## fishin816

Gravy with seashells


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

in there place


----------



## fishin816

They ate seafood!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

And drank tea


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

With pears at


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

The buffet line


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

And she went


----------



## fishin816

~Time out~ 

How did we get from the lady eating cheese to a buffet line with seafood?????


----------



## goatygirl

I don't know ~time in~
To the barn


----------



## kenzie

And sat down


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

With her goats


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

,the goats came


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

To sit down 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Beside her rhey


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Sorry i ment They


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Nibbled her finger


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

Which made her


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Giggle and wiggle


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

And fall out


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Of her chair


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

And the goats


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Then she went


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

To her friend's 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

To get some


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Sugar and rice


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

To make a


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## goatygirl

Ice cream cheese


----------



## Mikesell04

But it was


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Moldy and gross


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

So she fed


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

It to mice


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

, three blind mice


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

And they hadaheartattack


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

And died, so


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

A funeral was 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Not necessary because


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

They had came 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

From the city...

Ps I'm out, gotta make breakfast..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## goatygirl

to the country


----------



## COgoatLover25

To ride the


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Horsies and ponies! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

But ended up


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Wrangling cattle and 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Riding alligators to


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## milkmaid

Hawaii. While there,


----------



## kenzie

They felt lonely


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Because of (their) death 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Then the alligators


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ate the fish


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Mikesell04

And danced all


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## COgoatLover25

The time while


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

They leaned over


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

The bridge to


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Eat a floatingcan


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That had blew


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

From the oceanblue


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

to the floating


----------



## goatygirl

river in the


----------



## Mikesell04

Dark dark night



TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And the deep


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Jungle over head


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

It was scary! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

But when the


----------



## fishin816

Wolves started howling


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

down in the


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Race way to


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

the oven where


----------



## COgoatLover25

All the potatoes 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

where roasting with


----------



## COgoatLover25

Jack at the


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

restaurant eating a


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Taco that was


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## chloes

crest of the


----------



## chloes

(redo. that didn't make sence)
slimy. Then you


----------



## goatygirl

eat it with


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dignity and a 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

fork and spoon


----------



## COgoatLover25

But it was 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

to slippery to


----------



## COgoatLover25

Slip on in


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

the pond of


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ice water and


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

in my bed


----------



## Ride4ever

The purple dinosaur


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

danced in rain


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

While hairy lizards


----------



## groovyoldlady

Snowing in Springtime.


----------



## Goatzrule

oh what a


----------



## goatygirl

quite ride a


----------



## Ride4ever

Cat with strings


----------



## Goatzrule

dances under the


----------



## Ride4ever

Starry night sky.


----------



## dnchck

Crazy on me!!


----------



## goatygirl

like a warm


----------



## Ride4ever

Fluffy white dog


----------



## Goat Lover 98

That has a


----------



## goatygirl

little white collar


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

falling snowflakes and


----------



## goatygirl

raining goat will


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

tap dance away.


----------



## Goatzrule

If he told


----------



## Ride4ever

The blue turtle


----------



## goatygirl

Burped out bubbles.


----------



## Goat Lover 98

I don't know


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

How to say


----------



## Goatzrule

that i love


----------



## goatygirl

Goatzrule said:


> that i love


Your sister Olivia


----------



## Goatzrule

But without any


----------



## goatygirl

doubt in my


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Mind that she


----------



## goatygirl

the most amazing


----------



## Ride4ever

Superhero even over


----------



## Goatzrule

My little pony


----------



## goatygirl

is a sweet


----------



## Goatzrule

fairy ending to


----------



## scooter206

Your love for


----------



## goatygirl

my goats more


----------



## Goatzrule

then the alpaca


----------



## scooter206

With purple hooves


----------



## Goatzrule

And pink wings


----------



## NewGoatMommy

And a fuzzy...


----------



## goatygirl

little goatee gets


----------



## scooter206

Nose with a


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

little pink scarf


----------



## goatygirl

that is made


----------



## scooter206

From a cashmere


----------



## goatygirl

sheep goats when


----------



## groovyoldlady

noodles boil over!


----------



## jaycimitchell

Goats keep crying


----------



## scooter206

Until they get


----------



## goatygirl

dirty and gross


----------



## scooter206

Left over bananas


----------



## goatygirl

with whipped ice


----------



## scooter206

Cream and spinach


----------



## Ride4ever

Have healthy consequences


----------



## i8sumpi

, consequences that radiowaves


----------

